# 15x7.5" ET32 on a Mk1 Rabbit



## Fast2.0L (Oct 12, 1999)

I want these so bad, but with an ET32 I'm thinking I may need major flare work. My fenders are rolled and I run a stiff suspension (Bilstein race struts with 440#/320#)










I have a set of 195/50 Dunlop Star Specs, I'm hoping these won't be stretched on a 7.5" they're pretty wide for a 195.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

195 on a 7.5" will give you very minimal stretch.

However, you will want stretch if you want to get those things to fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We have a few mk1s running our 15x8 et30 and 16x8 et30 Snowflakes


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We have a few mk1s running our 15x8 et30 and 16x8 et30 Snowflakes


I don't believe it... unless you post pictures. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Oh yeah! You delivered with that one. :beer::beer:


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

more pics?


----------



## kevinetta (Oct 15, 2003)

ET32 are pretty close to factory. It's ET15 or 20 that will stick out


----------

